# SWivel Base for Passenger Seat Fiat Ducato



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi

Does any one know where to get swivel bases for a Fiat Ducato so I can get the passenger seat to turn?

Thanks in advance

Dave


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

*swivel seats*

hi
656tm 
try olearys
https://sslrelay.com/olearymotorhom...hopdata/?main_url=product_overview.shopscript

saruman


----------



## motorhomenicky (Feb 1, 2006)

From a local dealer would be a good place to start if you want it fitted, if you are after mail order check out the links on this site and other sites.

Nova leisure do a couple of seat swivels the newer one I find is quite stiff to turn but does not rattle and is easy to fit, the older pressed type are easy to fit do not raise the seat as high but do rattle, you will nedd to remove the front fixing feet on the runner, this can be cut off but it is better to drill the spot welds as it does not leave a rough edge, you will also need to drill another locating hole and file out the exsisting hole on the other runner.

It sounds horrible but is very straight forward

Hope this helps

Nick


----------



## 96180 (Aug 31, 2005)

theiris a place called o'learys between beverly and hull which sells alsorts of things like this and i think do fitting as well - they have a website


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

i think i !saw them at one of the shows, about eighty pounds or was that something else oeerr


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks all. I may as well wait till the Peterborough show to see if they are there. hopefully some find soul will help me fit it :lol: 

Dave


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

*Swivel Base for Passenger seat. Fiat Ducato.*

Hi 656tm

I fitted such a seat in July 2004 to my Ducato having read an article in the Practical Motorhome.

I purchased the unit from a retailer at www.thevanshop.com and it was delivered next day. I seem to recall it was about £100. All items including the nuts and bolts are included. The manufacturer is SPORTSCAFT of Munich.

I had anticipated it to be a "taxing" job prior to start but I was able to swing around on it like a child within 1 hour of start.

It requires removing 4 nuts and bolts that secure the seat to the floor, then insert the swivel, fix with 4 bolts, place the seat on top and again secure with 4 bolts. Job Done.

We are well pleased with it as it gives us a lot more space in the evenings if we are in the van. I suspect that the Carioca is similar to the Elnagh in layout. Be aware that it will elevate the passenger about 50mm above the previous height.

Another source is TEK Seating Tunbridge Wells 01664 480689


----------

